# Deleted books keep reappearing in Kindle wish list (Paperwhite)



## ElisabethGFoley (Nov 20, 2011)

Has anyone else encountered this problem? There are several ebooks that keep reappearing in my Kindle wish list on my Paperwhite no matter how many times I delete them. (Literally, I tap "delete" and the book disappears, I scroll down a little in the wish list, scroll back up and the deleted book is back already.) The thing is, they are books that I _already purchased_ some time ago-they were all either permanently free or were free at the time I downloaded them.

This only applies to my list when viewed through the Kindle Store on my Kindle Paperwhite itself. I thought I might be able to get rid of them by logging into my Amazon account on my computer and deleting them from the wish list there-but the problem books don't show up in the online version of the wish list. My mother has the same issue with her Paperwhite as well. Any suggestions on how to fix this?


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I think Kindles are a little challenged when it comes to managing wish lists, particularly as they get larger.  For example, it will only show a max of 100 titles per wish list. I cannot say I’ve observed the specific problem you describe but it does not surprise me that it happens, particularly if you advance to a new page and then go back.

If you refresh the list after delete (e.g. choose View Wish List from the menu to start over), does the deleted item re-appear? 

At any rate you would do better to use a browser or the Amazon mobile app for this - it is more flexible and performs better.


----------

